# Seeking opera lovers



## PeterNL (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi,

My name is Peter, I am 31 years old and live in the Netherlands. I am a big operafan. I am looking for other opera lovers, to get in touch with. Are you passionate about opera? Maybe even passionate about belcanto? Then let me know!!!

Greetings,

Peter


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Passionate about contemporary opera, baroque opera, classical opera, Benjamin Britten and Wagner. Not so much bel canto or verismo. I also compose operas.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello Peter & welcome. It's always great to meet new opera fans.

I'm a fan of all Verdi's operas (even the awful ones  ), Bellini, Rossini & Donizetti. In fact most composers whose name ends in 'i'!


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

I am a big fan of the Mozart operas and have dabbled in a few others - Beethoven, Rossini, Wagner..............


----------



## Wehwalt (Jan 21, 2012)

Hello Peter  

Welcome, from a fellow Dutchman . Nice to see another opera fan here again. I am a great opera fan as well, liking both Puccini and Verdi, Wagner, Tchaikovsky, Shostakovich, and many many others .


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Welcome Peter, I like some Verdi, particularly Don Carlo, Simon Boccanegra, Otello, Falstaff, Macbeth and Aida; Apart from that French, Russian, the Baroque and many of the English Operas rank high on my list. You will find many knowledgeable members and much knowledge here. And the more you give the more you will receive.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Bellini's Il Pirata, a lesser known gem. the Gavazzeni is best.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello, Peter, and welcome! Outside of my obsession with _Fidelio_ ), I probably like the operas of Mozart, Verdi, Donizetti, and Puccini the most. I enjoy Wagner's operas and some of Handel's operas (if I can find versions with tenors or baritones instead of mezzos or countertenors), though I'm not as devoted to these composers as some of our members. But that's one of the nice things about this Forum -- our members represent a wide range of tastes and various levels of experience with opera. It's a great way to share our enthusiasm for this art form -- and for me, it's been a wonderful way to learn more about a whole range of opera-related subjects.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Peter, I am a huge opera fan (a bit obsessive actually). I like most opera in the mainstream and some outside it. At them moment my passion is Handel (and this is bel canto too), but I tend to go in cycles so 19th century bel canto might be my next passion, who knows.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

A big opera fan here too, Russian operas most of all ! Welcome to forum !


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi welcome! You've definately come to the right place! I'm like Sospiro, I love Verdi, Rossini, Donizetti, and Bellini, but I also like Mozart, Tchaikovsky, and Offenbach (I'm obsessed with Les Contes d'Hoffmann right now!).  Who do you like, Peter?


----------



## DBoer (Jun 3, 2019)

Hello Peter,

My name is Dirk and I'm also from the Netherlands  
My current passion is Bizet. I love Carmen, of course, as well as his lesser known opera, Ivan IV. The libretto is quite simple, but the music is beautiful. The influence of Verdi is definitely felt.

I would love to talk to you further.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello Dirk

Not much has been heard from Peter since he posted this 7 years ago!

Welcome to the forum. I've enjoyed many visits to the Stopera and of course to the Concertgebouw.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I like the J.G. Wentworth aria, Call 877-CASH now!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi. Welcome, though you might get more con belto than bel canto in some of the comments!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

It's wise to check the date of an OP before responding to it. 

We may hope that by now Peter has found not just an opera lover but a lover who loves opera.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

DBoer said:


> Hello Peter,
> 
> My name is Dirk and I'm also from the Netherlands
> My current passion is Bizet. I love Carmen, of course, as well as his lesser known opera, Ivan IV. The libretto is quite simple, but the music is beautiful. The influence of Verdi is definitely felt.
> ...


https://www.talkclassical.com/opera/


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

I'll second this. I am in San Francisco and would love to meet others who share my passion.


----------

